# Found some motivation from a few years ago



## smooth23 (Mar 30, 2014)

Found this on my phone, from before I moved to the Ozarks. This was taken in 2010 in mid-michigan when I was first getting into mushroom hunting and knew less than I do now(which still aint much). Also, can anyone identify the tree from the pic?


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

im going to go out on a limb here and say it's a dead elm tree


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Dead Elm...?


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

smguffer - nice pun! That's an Elm, IMO.


----------

